# everthing stops working



## michaelrouse (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone else had a problem finding something that works really well for a while like a month or so and then just stops? I had great success with immodium for a few months then that stopped working then on to bentonite clay that worked again for about two months then stopped, then pepermint oil for about two weeks, as well as provex cv for two months, it had the best results but it has given up a ghost as well. Right now im taking caltrate and alfalfa which seems to be working for the time being i just don't understand why everything that works so well doesn't last so long!any answers? michael


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I am doing very well with the calcium for over 4 years now but I do remian consistent with taking it and try not to add any other meds even vitamins and OTC stuff to through things off.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

I've had the best luck with calcium. It has been well over a year now, and I find that if I am faithful about taking it, it works for ME. I usually only take one 600mg +D before, during or after my dinner and that does it. I usually don't eat breakfast or much lunch. However, I did go out to lunch yesterday to a Chinese restaurant and I didn't take a calcium after lunch and I am paying for it today, but know I can get back on track in a day or so. Like LNAPE, I try to take as few other meds or supplements as possible. Calcium has really worked for me and I hope you find something that works well for you on a long term basis. Cindy


----------



## roe29 (Sep 27, 2002)

To Mike 1977...Yes everything I try works a month and then quits. Mine is constipating ibs. today dr. gave me zelnorm and it worked in one hour just like med given before a colonsocopy. I dont think I can handle it. He wants me to take it 2x a day. I fear I will have to give it up. emailed company, like to see what answer I get..good luck and keep smiling


----------

